

How Software Companies Die - signa11
http://www.zoion.com/~erlkonig/writings/programmer-beekeeping.html?so=true

======
skowmunk
That was a good article, Was it an excerpt from a book?

I can completely agree with the author's take on computer engineers. Coming
from mechanical and industrial engineering background and getting into
programming off late, the power to get instant gratification by writing code
that works is so much more than in other fields.

In other fields like mech or ind, even if you know the solution, you have to
work it out with a few dozen departments or people to get something to work
right.

Recently one of the managers I take advice from told me he had to work for 5
years convincing people to get them to accept a very obvious design change.
phew!!

Liked the sarcastic humor too!

